# Fertility Spell worked !!!!!!!!Please have a go.



## Girlwaiting

I tried this fertility spell by Mia, just 3 weeks ago, and it worked. I had been trying for bump since May and had chemical pregnancy in early September. I had a look at spells out of being so desperate for something to work, and boom. After doing the spell word for word and truly having some faith in it. I got my BFP on Friday last week. I know how hard it is when you want something so much, she replied to email straight away, it was very personal, and inexpensive. Her website if you are interested is www.mia-angel.co.uk

I wish you all lots of baby dustxxxxxx:hugs:
I obviously cant promise anything, I am just going on my experience but google her and you can have a look at some results.:flower:


----------



## NandO1

Ditto hun. had a spell from mia just after last ov so it was too late for that cycle then 8dpo next cycle bfp. xx


----------



## Blythe

For the hundreds of women who buy spells 2/3 get pregnant when they say they will. Perhaps this is influenced by the positive thinking but certainly not the spell. The spells make no difference and these women are exploited. I hope your post is removed because these sites should not be promoted.


----------



## Girlwaiting

Blythe said:


> For the hundreds of women who buy spells 2/3 get pregnant when they say they will. Perhaps this is influenced by the positive thinking but certainly not the spell. The spells make no difference and these women are exploited. I hope your post is removed because these sites should not be promoted.

I beg to differ. I did mention there is no promise and if having some faith in something helps, then in my eyes that can only be a positive thing, I am not religious as such , and this gave me a little hope, and for me succeeded, each to there own, we are all grown ups and can choose if we wish to use , or not use this site. Other people have faith in prayer, I would not dream of questioning there belief.:growlmad:


----------



## Girlwaiting

NandO1 said:


> Ditto hun. had a spell from mia just after last ov so it was too late for that cycle then 8dpo next cycle bfp. xx

Thanks for reply hun, I am not telling anyone that they must check this out. It is completely up to them. In my case it worked and maybe relaxing and having some faith in something helped. What do you reckon?:hugs:


----------



## Blythe

Sorry if my reply seemed harsh! After years of this my heart is broken and I have tried everything inc. spells. Glad they worked for you ladies though.


----------



## Briss

I agree with Blythe actually. 

Girlwaiting, congratulations on your BFP, H&H 9 months!! but I am quite sure you would have got your BFP without that spell anyway. you already have children and since starting TTC in august got pregnant once so you are very fertile and it was bound to happen for you soon. I am very happy that it did. statistically 90% of over 35 will get pregnant within 1 year, spell or no spell. 

I would like to hear a story of somebody TTC for years and years and having tried everything and nothing worked and then did that spell and it worked straight away. that would be a wonderful and uplifting story :)


----------



## Emmi

Hmmmm - bit on the fence on this really......bought a spell when I was totally desperate and truly believed in it - I think you just hope against hope that just maybe it will work.....But - nothing has happened at all so far.....You do feel quite exploited and stupid afterwards.....

But as Briss and Blythe said - conception may have happened naturally with a lot of folk - but what about someone that has seriously been struggling for years??? I have yet to hear any of those stories - would be interesting to know if there are any out there!


----------



## Girlwaiting

Emmi said:


> Hmmmm - bit on the fence on this really......bought a spell when I was totally desperate and truly believed in it - I think you just hope against hope that just maybe it will work.....But - nothing has happened at all so far.....You do feel quite exploited and stupid afterwards.....
> 
> But as Briss and Blythe said - conception may have happened naturally with a lot of folk - but what about someone that has seriously been struggling for years??? I have yet to hear any of those stories - would be interesting to know if there are any out there!

I completely get what you mean ladies. I only wanted to give a bit of hope to people on tww. I did have chemical preg and felt like maybe this was not going to happen.I am already very grateful to have threevprecious boys. I will never take that for granted. Good luck and babydust to you all.:flower:


----------



## Electricat

This works just as well as prayer...or sacrificing a goat :flower:


H&H 9 months to you though and gl to the rest of us :thumbup:


----------



## kimk

How did it work? Did you pay for it and she mailed it to you?And how long did it take to get it?


----------



## Girlwaiting

kimk said:


> How did it work? Did you pay for it and she mailed it to you?And how long did it take to get it?

Hi hun, sorry it took so long getting back to you. I paid via her site, emailed her some info about me, not that she asked for much. She got back to me straight away and said she would cast a spell. Within a week i received a charm crystal and some instructions. Which I carried out straight away, sounds a little daft but silver coins in dark place, and candle and mirror was needed. I kept the charm with me all the time and instructions under my pillow for luck. 

Its a pretty charm, so even if it had not worked , I have a nice charm that can go on a bracelet or necklace. I know it is a little desperate, but the tww is hard and it did make me feel a little more hopeful, if it had not worked in 12 weeks she re-casts spell for free, and if it is successful, she then casts a free protection spell. I did not expect to get my bfp straight away, and new it would take a while so was prepared to possibly have spell re-cast, it did relax me more and distract me from symptom sppotting etc, which was driving me nuts!!!!!:wacko:

Good luck if you do try it. And let me know how you get on.:hugs:


----------



## BoobsMcGee22

To each her own on this journey.

We don't all walk the same road, and we should not judge those on another path than our. We all know how hard this is on our hearts and souls and if one finds what she needs in spells while another finds what she needs in prayer...neither is better or worse or wrong or right.

We do what works best for us...and our souls. Be it spells, prayers, or naked dances in the moonlight.


----------



## Girlwaiting

BoobsMcGee22 said:


> To each her own on this journey.
> 
> We don't all walk the same road, and we should not judge those on another path than our. We all know how hard this is on our hearts and souls and if one finds what she needs in spells while another finds what she needs in prayer...neither is better or worse or wrong or right.
> 
> We do what works best for us...and our souls. Be it spells, prayers, or naked dances in the moonlight.


Thank you for that, it was beautiful.:hugs: Like you say everyone has their journey, and it is up to them what they choose to seek to help them along the way.:flower:


----------



## messymommy

Emmi said:


> Hmmmm - bit on the fence on this really......bought a spell when I was totally desperate and truly believed in it - I think you just hope against hope that just maybe it will work.....But - nothing has happened at all so far.....You do feel quite exploited and stupid afterwards.....
> 
> But as Briss and Blythe said - conception may have happened naturally with a lot of folk - but what about someone that has seriously been struggling for years??? I have yet to hear any of those stories - would be interesting to know if there are any out there!

Now I am not crediting the spell 100% as I am a Christian that had a moment of weakness and completed the spell that a friend of mine gifted to me at Christmas in 2011. The spell was for a baby girl. Nothing happened within a year as the spell said and I did not contact anyone for a second casting. I actually forgot about it! We moved in May of 2012 and my father found the bag of change under my bed and tossed it into a box. We moved and put the box under the bed as it had been in our old house. We bought our next home and moved again in December 2012, and I found the bag is missing now so I have no idea who pocketed the change during the move and that bag is part of the spell. I got my BFP as a shocker in February of 2013, more than a year but still just over (14 months) from the time of this spell. We had been trying for years with secondary infertility, a scared and blocked right tube found on the HSG that showed prior to the test both tubes were clogged, poor ovulations, and borderline sperm count. We have a healthy baby GIRL born in October 2013 and hope to have one more. Our other child is now 13 years old! 
I just wanted to post my 2 cents in on the long term aspect of this spell thing. I also don't promote going out to get a spell cast, hence mine was gifted to me by a friend that believe in that kind of thing. I told her that she got what she paid for as a joke when we found out the sex during the pregnancy, LOL. I must also say that when we all hear, "stop trying and it will happen," that is exactly the case. We sold our home and moved to another state, then moved from our rental into our new home, I became a college student full time student and was learning a new area. I was quite far from TTC at that point.
:kiss:


----------



## Emmi

Thanks for sharing that and congrats on your little baba girl!!! I am still waiting and still hoping - I am just hoping that the universe will soon grant my wish 

x


----------



## hopebabynv

Please do not waste your money on Mia Angel, mine didn't work not even after a recast. I do not think that she is genuine.


----------

